# Seattle light rail train vs. truck filled with Mountain Dew



## CHamilton (Jun 1, 2012)

Soda pop topples as light rail train hits semi truck









> SEATTLE - A mountain of Mountain Dew spilled Friday in South Seattle as a light rail train sliced through a semi trailer, cutting it in half.
> 
> Crews responded to the scene of the crash, at Martin Luther King Jr. Way and S. Holly Street, at about 9 a.m. after receiving a report of a collision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pat Harper (Jun 1, 2012)

CHamilton said:


> Soda pop topples as light rail train hits semi truck


Wow..I'll bet they didn't have a problem getting it cleaned up!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 1, 2012)

I guess the train wanted it's morning dew :giggle:


----------



## NE933 (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone near Mountain Dew, with its fantastic caffeine content, will have no trouble waking up for the morning rush. When I need a serious booster and am tired of coffee grounds, it's a nice big cup of yellow energy without ice. Of course that might cause me to get manic, but that's another thingy.


----------

